# Recommended jails networking setup for a laptop



## FreeDomBSD (Apr 20, 2013)

What would you guys recommend for jails networking to look like on a portable system that will switch IPs often?


----------



## bbzz (Apr 20, 2013)

Elaborate a bit.

Most networking configuration (such as firewall) is done on host, not jails.


----------



## kpa (Apr 20, 2013)

If the external interface keeps changing the IP address you should bind the jails to a cloned lo(4) interface and use some kind of NAT for the traffic from/to the jails.


----------



## fonz (Apr 20, 2013)

kpa said:
			
		

> If the external interface keeps changing the IP address you should bind the jails to a cloned lo(4) interface and use some kind of NAT for the traffic from/to the jails.


In that case, you (=@FreeDomBSD) may find this thread helpful.


----------



## FreeDomBSD (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you sirs!


----------

